# Portable DVD Player to LCD VGA Monitor



## TucsonTechie (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm trying to install a VGA monitor into a short bus that can be used to use a Laptop, Game System or Portable DVD Player to watch during long haul trips. I know this is possible to do but am not sure which product to use. There is no budget for this so everything is coming out of my pocket (including the cost of the bus). Does anyone have any leftover equipment or know where I can get something affordable to use here? Thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like you need an LCD monitor with both composite video (for DVD player and Game systems) and VGA (for laptop) inputs.

If you don't mind used equipment, one of these places found with a Google search may have what you need at a cost much lower than new:

Google search results for: computer recycling Tucson, AZ


----------



## TucsonTechie (Sep 20, 2008)

I was unaware of Pima Computer Recycling and want to go there and look around. Should be fun even if I don't find anything useful! I do need an LCD monitor with both inputs, if possible. I was not aware that these were ever made, hence the post with reference to a converter. Thanks for the response. I'll keep you "posted" as to my progress! :up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

TucsonTechie said:


> I was unaware of Pima Computer Recycling


I checked out that particular link as well and they did look interesting.

I forgot to mention that you may need to invest in a small DC-AC inverter to supply 120 VAC powerto the monitor.

There are also LCD video monitors available made for in car use that attach to the vehicle's ceiling and can be folded up out of harms way when not in use. Some have a VGA input option. They may also have built in audio amplifiers and speakers while most computer monitors do not.

You may need to be careful where you mount the display. Some states have laws that do not permit TV screens mounted in a vehicle such that they can be viewed by the driver.


----------



## TucsonTechie (Sep 20, 2008)

Chuck,
Most of the rest of the system is already in my hands, including an inverter, amplifier, and speaker system. Some very generous folks have contributed what they had to offer plus the stuff I've stockpiled after seeing this coming during the past year. I still need to find a Monitor that'll handle the composite video signal, though. Most of the monitors I've seen are either running off a 12VDC power supply, either internally or externally, which I can deal with. The bus has two batteries, as it's a diesel, and plenty of large gauge wiring in a handy junction box. I should be able to deal with just about anything once I find a suitable monitor. If I could find a reasonably priced video converter that worked from composite video to VGA, I'd be done. Thanks, Chuck!


----------



## TK31 (Sep 13, 2008)

not sure if this is the thing your looking for, but right now, im using a Samsung 19" LCD TV as a computer monitor (got VGA ports), Component Input (Yellow, Blue etc.), AV Input (Red, Yellow White), HDMI ports(gaming consoles such as PS3), built in speakers with headphone out, and a built in TV tuner. They'll set you back around 500 bucks but it may be the thing your looking for.


----------

